# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  làm sao để gỡ bỏ CMC antivurus

## tungloiloi1

tôi tải chương trình cmc antivirus về máy tinh thì nó chỉ hoat động một lần, có ai biết cach gỡ bỏ nó chỉ cho tôi với :emlaugh::bawling::down::wacko:#-o[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## mphana

bạn vào control panel--> add or remove programs--> rùi tìm cmc mà gỡ nó
nếu hok gỡ dc thì bạn vào task manager---> process--> tìm nó hoặc 1 file nào đó liên quan tới đó rùi bấm--> end process

----------


## meolamdep

ban chi can vao google va go:gio bo chuong trinh trong may ,ban se duoc huong dan cu the

----------


## phukatana

đối với chương trình diệt virus thì gỡ theo cách thông thường hay dùng phần mềm gỡ thì sẽ không hết hoàn toàn. bạn nên dùng thêm phần mềm unlocker kết hợp với phần mềm gỡ là tốt nhất. sau khi bạn gỡ chương trình diệt virus ra, bạn chạy chương trình unlocker và chọn file liên quan đến phần mềm diệt virus (ví dụ: eset là ekrn, ... các file liên quan này bạn nên để ý mới phát hiện ra nó). sau cùng, bạn vào program file và xóa đi thư mục của nó là xong.

----------


## ghostdarkgs

-bạn download phần mềm này về gỡ thử nhé.bạn cài đặt revo unistall sau đó chọn phần mềm muốn gỡ và ấn vào nút gỡ bỏ.chương trình này miễn phí và có dao diện dễ sử dụng.(có cả giao diện tiếng việt nữa)
http://www.revouninstaller.com/download/revosetup.exe

hoặc bạn có thể dùn bản portable (không cần cài đặt)
http://www.revouninstaller.com/revouninstaller.zip

đây là hướng dẫn sử dụng

http://www.revouninstaller.com/download/revounfi.pdf

----------

